# To Hycosy or not to Hycosy



## Glitterintheair (Jun 8, 2010)

Hey everybody

I really need some advice/support. I am due to have a 'Hycosy' tomorrow, and at the moment I am completely against it...A Hycosy is where a dye is injected through my cervix into me to then see if its discharged to check my fallopian tubes are clear. 

The reason for this is I desperately don't want to go ahead with it as I am completely in the middle of my cycle and I really don't want to interrupt the good work my body has done. I had ovarian drilling done in September (having never had a period) and since then I have had 5 natural periods, something I never thought would happen.

I have already started AI with a KD and had my first BFN but I believe this was for many reasons other than my fallopian tubes being blocked!! I honestly don't want this procedure but the CRM fertility clinic at Walsgrave hospital in Coventry are asking for me to have it done. Tomorrow  

What do you all think? Am i being unreasonable?

Gem x


----------



## nismat (Mar 7, 2005)

Hi Gem,
So have you got tx lined up via CRM/Coventry if AI with your KD doesn't work out in the next few months? 
I really don't think that having a Hycosy will "interrupt" what your body has done in getting back to normal cycles; if you are thinking of going down the route of paid fertility treatment, then I think that it is pretty sensible to have a tubal check done, so that you don't waste money if there is some kind of tubal issue. Lots of women have tubal scarring but are completely unaware of it. I think that there is a fair bit of anecdotal evidence of women getting pregnant just after having had a Hycosy/HSG. 
However, if you really feel set against it on a fundamental level, all the logic in the world won't help with those feelings. 
I can only see good reasons for having the Hycosy done, but I have to say, if you feel so strongly then go with your gut instinct and cancel it.
HTH,
Tamsin


----------



## Glitterintheair (Jun 8, 2010)

Am absolutely petrified this morning, can only see what they say   DP is completely underwhelmed by it all!


----------



## welshginge (Jul 12, 2009)

I had one as I only have 1 ovary so thought it would be best to make sure that tube wasn't blocked. I think I must have been one of the lucky one's as I found it fine, didn't hurt & was fine afterwards. It put my mind at rest. Still ended up with IVF though as IUI didn't work for me (that may have been the clinic though).


----------



## Glitterintheair (Jun 8, 2010)

Thanks guys, my appointment is at 11.30 I only live down the road so I wont be leaving til the last minute am filling my morning up as I go... 

Will update later just can't get rid of this sicky feeling..

Gem x


----------



## rosypie (Feb 1, 2007)

i had one too. not the most pleasant experience of course but good to know you're not throwing good money after bad going down the iui route. i know they like to do it where you've had any kind of invasive procedure down there that might have nicked a tube and caused scarring but i think it's a good idea anyway for the peace of mind.

i've also heard of iui success straight after a hycosy because they leave the tubes especially clear. like riding your bike on freshly laid tarmac...

good luck


----------



## Glitterintheair (Jun 8, 2010)

Hello well i'm home   they couldn't go ahead with the Hycosy as they had made a mistake and didnt do the swabs 2 weeks ago that they needed to do. I didn't know this so they were very sympathetic. I had the swabs done today (legs in stirrups - delightful...) and if they come back clear then I am ok to go ahead with it in a few weeks. Will give me time to work myself up again!

xxxxx


----------

